# Edox Hydrosub



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Recently bought this off a gent in Oz. Paid less than two bills with shipping and I really like it. It's my first foray into orange and I fear it's not my last! Orange is addicting...









First off, a wrist shot - like I said: I'm fearless about strapping on metal


















As you can see, the dial has been redone and is a little sloppy. It bothered me at first look, but now I kind of like it - goes with the scuffed up case and gives the watch personality.










The outer bezel is a bit faded and is bi-directional (= unsafe for diving)










Love that minute hand. No mistaking it.










And the obverse:










I cannot put any more photos on this post. If anyone would like more, I have some dial/crown closeups and an illum shot with comparison to some other well-known watches. The redone batons are great, the hands are faded but legible, the 12 pip is dead (if it ever lived). The crown has a good feel to it and is low-profile despite lacking guards. The case is shared among some older divers I've seen and I like the 14-sided fixed crystal guard. Timekeeping seems spot on, much better than some older divers I've purchased that gain and lose _minutes_/day. The watch has a reasonable power reserve, in the 40 hour range I'd guess.

A good rough and tumble diver which mates well with the black NATO. It is serving as my introduction to the orange side of the force


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Colin,

I don't know how much a "bill" is worth. Is it $100? I'm guessing from the film's I've seen.









Nice watch though, very clear to read. What decade is it from?

Sorry for my thickness.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Stan said:


> Colin,
> 
> I don't know how much a "bill" is worth. Is it $100? I'm guessing from the film's I've seen.
> 
> ...


Stan yes a bill is $100.00 I know how you feel when you guys say things like a quid or measure in stones. I would guees early 70's?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Ron is right and has a good guess - as good as mine anyway. Sorry for the slang: two peoples separated by a common language and all...









The signed crown:










And more dial shots:



















Illum shot, clockwise from the top: Citizen 1000m, SeMP, my new Citizen "mil-style", the Edox, and #41/50


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Colin,

We have a common language but I'm separated from people that live 20 miles away from me by some variations of it. Once I get to 200 miles from home, I'm buggered.









Don't worry, I would hate to burden you with "potteries" lingo. I almost forgot my "roots" when in the RAF, so many Jock's in the RAFR.














Sorry, lads.









I think we may be closer than our dialect infers?

Common language, common aim.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice watch Colin, Edox made some nice old dive stuff in the past.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

excelent no light photo!!!!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

A quid is worth 17 stones right?














A quid is a pound (Â£) and a stone is 17 pounds(Lbs). I think.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Ian,

Almost right. A stone is 14 lbs and I have a few too many.









A quid used to be 20 shillings with 12 pence per shilling.









Now, that's the kind of pounds I don't have enough of.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Two bills?

I'll give you thirty bob for it.

Now figure that one out


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I remember Guineas.









21 bob will do the job.









Bugger, I just remebered Crowns, half Crowns and Florins.

Five bob, two and six and two bob.

How did I manage with all that crap when I was ten?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Colin ... question ... as the nearest I get to diving is having a shower (yes limeys do shower these days) what colour dial has the best visibility underwater?

There seems to be a lot of orange dial options, as well as a few yellow (I have a yellow Seiko diver). Just curious and excuse my ignorance!!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

John,

First off: great avatar























IMHO, I think there is a reason why divers are "boring", i.e. white on black, and that's because that is what works best. I just bought my first orange dialled diver and will give it a run in April. Similarly, my first black on white diver just arrived today and that will get a run in April too (I hope - free time is vanishing rapidly with the return of the 4th Infantry Division). Orange works for hands, not sure how well it works for faces/other elements. Unfortunately, I'm not sure I'll risk the seals on the Edox to find out. Doxa obviously feel it works well on dials. I have no experience with yellow, but I imagine it would be akin to a white dial. The next time I run into one of my Dive Medical Officer mates, I'll ask if anyone has done the science for color/dial readability underwater. I'm sure someone has, I just don't know the results offhand.

A key design factor I've noticed amongst my white on black divers is that simpler is better. I love being able to read a dial at a glance! There is just too much going on under water (especially during a working dive, e.g. photos, repairs, wreck/cave, gas switches, etc.) to have the luxury of taking 15+ seconds to figure out what your watch says! As with extreme altitudes, certain problems may fog your mental state/judgement to the point where reading a poorly designed diver is like deriving the general theory of relativity. In such cases, you literally have the rest of your life to figure out what your bottom time is









Here are my diver criteria from a post I made on TZ-UK during the DN GMT debate:

"In my narcotized mind, a diver has to meet these design criteria or else it cannot be used safely for diving:

1. WP to >300m (some might say 200m).

2. Unidirectional ET bezel that can be turned with gloves on.

3. Obvious minute hand, i.e. it can be read at a glance and there is no doubt as to where it's pointing.

4. Color scheme and dial that can be read in low light situations, i.e. no vital data in red, green or blue, good illum markers in key spots."

I should have explicitly stated "simple dial design", but it's implied in #4.

Here's the white dial I made for the recent contest










I believe this meets my criteria, given Roy's constraints, but I'm not sure how it would look in real life. Paintshop has a way of being deceptive.


----------

